# Ist der Einzelhandel vielleicht selber schuld ?



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

Moinsen,

nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit jedes mal genervt vom Einkaufen zurückkam, wollte ich einfach mal eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zum Thema:
"Ist der Einzelhandel vielleicht selber schuld, dass die Menschen weniger einkaufen"

Dazu mal ein paar Beispiele die mir in der letzten Zeit passiert sind:
1. Große Buchhandlung:
Frage: Guten Tag! Können sie mir vielleicht eine gute Science Fiction Reihe empfehlen.
Irgendwas mit mehr als 3 oder 4 Bänden.
Antwort: Tut mir leid, bei uns im Geschäft, kennt sich niemand so wirklich aus mit Science Fiction, aber da stehen Bücher. Und da sind 5 von einem Autor, das sieht doch nach ner Reihe aus.

Fazit: Keine Beratung hätte ich auch im Internet gehabt, bei mehr Auswahl.

2. Elektronikbauteilhändler
Frage: Guten Tag ich hätte gerne zwei USB Kabel, ein HDMI Kabel und ein paar kleine Elekronikbauteile
Antwort: Ähm ja hier ist ein 2m USB Kabel für 15 €, HDMI Kabel haben wir leider nur noch die teuren da und nein von den 0815 Bauteilen ist auch nur die Hälfte da.

Fazit: Im Internet hätte ich diese Artikel (zu denen man keine Beratung braucht) INKLUSIVE Versand für weniger als die Hälfte bei gleicher Qualität bekommen und sie wären vorrätig gewesen.

3. Großer Multimedialaden
Frage: Moin, ich hätte gerne Aladdin und das neue Super Mario für die WII.
Antwort: Ne haben wir nicht. Das WiiSpiel kommt in ein paar Wochen wieder rein (und ist 10€ teuer als im Internet).
Frage: Nagut dann hätte ich gerne einen Bluetoothstick, aber bitte ohne Widcomm Treiber.
Antwort: Woher soll ich denn wissen, welche Treiber bei dem USB Stick dabei sind ?

Fazit: Im Netz wäre es preiswerter, Beratung kann man genug über Rezensionen ziehen und man kann auch gleich nachschauen, welche Treiber beim Bluetoothstick dabei sind.


Diese Liste ließe sich jetzt endlos fortsetzen.
Ich gehe eigentlich gerne in einen Laden um die Ware in der Hand zu haben und ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.
Und mir ist auch klar, dass es dort etwas teurer sein kann. 
Die wirklichen Vorteile sind für mich aber:
Beratung (welche ziemlich oft mangelhaft ist)
Man hat das, was man möchte sofort (was daran scheitert das zwar 20 mal die 4 Staffel von Hulk da ist, aber nicht einmal das, was man sucht)
Und mehr Persönlichkeit/Freundlichkeit als eine Webseite (da fällt mir der "Witz" aus der Metzgerei ein: Ich hätte gerne 200 gr Salami von der fetten groben.... Tut mir leid die hat heute Berufsschule)

Wie seht ihr das ganze ?
Wenn ich überlege das ich heute morgen 3 Stunden unterwegs war um im Endeffekt 2 paar Schnürsenkel und ein paar Lebensmittel einzukaufen (den Rest gabs halt nich) und ich das ganze durch 30 Minuten einkaufen, 10 Minuten im Web surfen und dabei noch nen Haufen Geld und Bezin sparen ersetzen hätte können, denkt man doch schon etwas nach.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. März 2010)

Ich habe längst aufgehört, mir Dinge im Buch- und Elektronikfachhandel zu kaufen.
Bringt nichts, sich da Stunden rumzuärgern.


----------



## Desdinova (8. März 2010)

Bei Büchern hab ich mir eine 50/50 Lösung angewöhnt. Ich suche mir im Internet das Buch raus, das ich haben will (Kritiken lesen, Foren durchsuchen etc.) und gehe mit der ISBN Nummer zum Buchladen um die Ecke. Die kriegen das dann am nächsten Morgen und dank der Preisbindung bei Büchern kostets mich genauso viel wie im Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich habe längst aufgehört, mir Dinge im Buch- und Elektronikfachhandel zu kaufen.
> Bringt nichts, sich da Stunden rumzuärgern.



ich find es gibt wenig schoeneres als mit ner vollen geldboerse in ein Buchgeschaeft zu gehen, und am ende ohne geld aber mit vollen Taschen rauszugehen, wobei du alle buecher "nur so" endeckt hast ohne davor was von ihnen gehoert zu haben


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich find es gibt wenig schoeneres als mit ner vollen geldboerse in ein Buchgeschaeft zu gehen, und am ende ohne geld aber mit vollen Taschen rauszugehen, wobei du alle buecher "nur so" endeckt hast ohne davor was von ihnen gehoert zu haben



Ich bin froh, dass ich keine Bücher lese *g*
Aber meine Mutter ließt wie blöde Bücher..ka wieviel tausend da auf deren Dachboden liegen.
Jedenfalls hat mein Bruder in Aachen gewohnt und da gabs wohl auch nen Laden, wo eine Verkäuferin so ziemlich jedes Buch kannte und auch ausgezeichnet beraten konnte.
Irgendwann hat der Laden sogar ne Ecke wegen ihr eingerichtet, was sie empfiehlt etc.
Jetzt ist die aber leider weg und ich bin wieder aufs Internet angewiesen 

Läden wie Saturn,Mediamarkt etc kann man getrost vergessen, das tu ich mir schon lange nicht mehr an.
Positiv überrascht wird man aber meist in kleinen Läden (keine Kette), da sitzen dann wenigstens auch Leute, die Ahnung von der Materie haben.

Aber auch größere Firmen können positiv überraschen.
Der Telefonsupport von DLink hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. März 2010)

Naja warum Internet günstiger ist als der Laden in der Stadt sollte ja klar sein! Also Buchhandlungen sind schon was geiles! Ich liebe es darin rum zu stöbern und ich könnte ein Vermögen da lassen! Deshalb kaufe ich meine Bücher auch meistens in Läden.

Alles was mit Elektronik zu tun hat kaufe ich nur noch online! Zum Einen weil es viel günstiger ist und zum Anderen weil ich einfach gemerkt habe, dass die Verkäufer häufig noch weniger Ahnung haben als ich! Und wenn ich mir jetzt wirklich etwas kaufe, was verhältnismäßig teuer ist und ich keine Ahnung habe gehe ich in ein "Spezialgeschäft" und nicht in einen großen Elektromarkt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2010)

Ich schau meistens erst im Internet nach wegen "Beratung" etc. und geh dann gemütlich in die Stadt und bin nicht mehr auf eh... was sind das eigentlich? Ich nenne sie mal... "Mitarbeiter"... angewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings nutze ich solche Momente auch gerne zum spazieren und deswegen stört es mich nicht sonderlich, wenn ich auch mal 2-3 Stunden zu Fuß unterwegs bin...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2010)

Naja, bei Buchläden ist es sicherlich noch nicht so heftig wie bei den Elektronik"fach"geschäften. Wollte mir letztens
STO zulegen, war bei *****-Markt und hab gesucht wie wild jedoch nix gefunden, von Mitarbeitern ganz
zu schweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nach gefühlten Stunden stand ich dann (endlich) vorm Spiel , 54,99 € ! Das kam mir auch irgendwie
komisch vor, habs dann liegen lassen und im Internet nochmal geguckt. Bei Steam warn es 49 € , sind zwar nur 6 € weniger 
aber immerhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit : Große "Fachhändler" kann man (zumindest die Meisten) in die Tonne treten.  Im Internet findet mach zwar
keine Beratung (in den Großgeschäften auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , jedoch meistens Kommentare von Kunden die das gleiche Produkt gekauft
haben.

Grüße


----------



## rebotic (8. März 2010)

Hachja so herrliche Szenen hab ich schon desöfteren erlebt.

In einem Elektronikladen der in ganz Deutschland vorherrschend ist,hab ich versucht ein Autoradio zu kaufen!

VK:"...das da verkaufen wir am meisten...das ist gut!"

Seitdem nehme ich in solchen Geschäften auch keine Beratung mehr in anspruch,sondern ziehe es vor Online zu shoppen...

Allerdings gibt es Ausnahmen,wenn ich was spezielles möchte gehe ich in kleinere Läden wo mir fachkundiges Personal zur Verfügung gestellt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (8. März 2010)

Das Problem an onlinebestellungen ist, das die Postfritzen immer dann kommen wenn man arbeitet, immer. Ich muss also jedesmal beim Nachbarn klingeln oder zur Poststelle laufen um mein Packet abzuhohlen. Das ist so der Punkt der mich etwas ankotzt. Gerade wenn man öfter mal was online kauft, kann man ja so unfreiwillig zur Erznemessis des Nachbarschaftsfriedens werden. 

Aber der TE hat recht, gute beratung im Einzelhandel ist mangelware. Das wundert aber auch wenig, sind verkäufer doch so schlecht bezahlt das dort niemand freiwilig Arbeitet der nen bischn Hirn im Kopf hat.


----------



## shadow24 (8. März 2010)

naja,die Menschen suchen immer rnach der billigsten und bequemsten Lösung...da wir nun einmal im elektronischen Zeitalter leben und wir uns per Knopfdruck im Internet einfach versorgen können ist es klar das viel über dieses Medium beschafft wird,aber der Einzelhandel besteht aus vielen Faktoren.
du hast jetzt Bücher und Elektronik angesprochen,aber viel mehr Umsatz machen Supermärkte mit Lebensmitteln und Klamottenläden....
Stichwort Klamotten:auch wenn schon viel über ebay läuft oder über Internetmodeshops,die richtigen Läden in der Innenstadt wo du Klamotten anprobieren kannst werden immer mehr besucht sein als die im Netz...
zum Thema Bücher:klar kann ich einfach und kostenlos bei amazon ein Buch kaufen,aber was ist wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin bei Lieferung(welche im Normalfall zwei bis drei Tage dauert)dann fahr ich zur nächsten Postfiliale udn muss es mir da abholen.da geh ich doch lieber von meiner Arbeit aus einmal quer über die Starsse und zieh mir dasd Buch einfach so in der Mittagspause und fertig.udn kann gleichzeitig noch in anderen Büchern schmökern,ob die mir gefallen...
das gleiche z.B. beim Thema Elektronikläden:wenn ich ein neues Notebook haben will, dann erkundige ich mich vorher anahnd von Testberichten(und die PC-Technik im buffed-forum) und schau mir dann erstmal das eigentliche Bild im realen an...und zwar im Laden.ein laptop kann noch so gute Werte haben,aber wenn mir das Bildschirmbild nicht gefällt dann möchte ich den auch nicht haben....noch auffälliger ist das bei einem neuen Fernseher.kann tausend Neuerungen haben,abe das bild ist sch...,dann hol ich mir ein anderen.und auch das kann ich mir nur im Laden anschauen....

als Fazit: der Einzelhandel schwächelt und wankt zwar(allein aufgrund der Weltwirtschaftskrise),aber er fällt nicht.und wird es wohl auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit...noch hat das Medium Internet dem Einzelhandel nicht den Rang abgelaufen. udn auf Beratung leg ich nur in den seltensten Fällen wert. da erkundige ich mich lieber selber...


----------



## marion9394 (9. März 2010)

Klamotten kaufe ich am Liebsten im Onlineshop, da passt mir meine Lieblingsmarke immer, das ist super! wenns nicht passt schick ich es zurück - da darf ich dann auch auf Rechnung zahlen =)

CDs und Spiele kaufe ich lieber im Laden, weil sowas mag ich gleich haben!

Beraten lass ich mich allerdings gar nicht mehr, wenn man bei uns in den Drogerie Müller geht zum CD gucken hat man immer irgendwie das gefühl die Verkäuferinnen beim ratschen zu stören... Da will man gar nicht nachfragen...

Ich als Kundenberater mache da aber auch teilweise seeehr kranke sachen mit:

Beispiel Weihnachten:

Wir haben eine schöne Weihnachtsmailing-Aktion gemacht, jeder der Vorbei kommt kriegt seinen eigenen personalisierten Namenskalender geschenkt. War so ein A3 Blatt mit jahreskalender und namen im bild...
da beschweren sich die kunden noch warum das nur ein Blatt ist!!! Oder rufen nachträglich an und motzen wie doof das ist!! Also unmöglich! Da vergehts einem!

oder letztens war eine da zum Faxen... Faxserver war grade defekt. Konnte Ihr also nicht helfen. Da fing die auf einmal an was das für eine Scheiße ist, warum das jetzt nicht geht und mimimi. Habe dann gesagt das ich leider nix machen kann bin kein Techniker. "Das ist aber ein Schlechter Service mimimi! zu iHnen komm ich nicht mehr"

die leute lassen teilweise ihre schlechte laune schon derbe an einem aus! das macht keinen spaß mehr... da versteh ich dann schon warum manche verkäufer keinen bock mehr haben


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

Naja der entscheidene Punkt ist aber das Verkäufer auf Kunden angewiesen sind.
Und bei der rieseigen Auswahl an Geschäften die in Deutschland herrscht muss man wohl um jeden Kunden kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und wenn die Verkaufsperson maulig ist, weil ihr jemand den Tag vermiest hat, soll sie das nich man mir auslassen sondern mich freundlich und kompetent beraten.
Ich bemüh mich ja in Geschäfte auch immer höflich zu sein.


----------



## Erz1 (9. März 2010)

Bestes Beispiel heute wieder im Media Markt.
Ich geh zur Inforamtion wiel ich zum 3. Mal ein falsches Kabel tauschen musste - da ich mich nicht so in der Welt der Adapter auskenne hab ich mich halt beraten lassen.
Als ich dann endlich nach geschlagenen 2 Minuten dran kam, nachdem der Typ sein Privatgespräch beendet hatte, durfte ich erklären, warum ich dann nun das Teil zurückbringe und dann auch noch im ausgepackten Zustand.
Als ich ihm dann gesagt habe, dass es lediglich daran lag, dass cih falsch beraten worden bin, durfte ich mir anhören dass es sowas nur bei Promarkt gebe - wobei ich immer bei Promarkt gut beraten wurde und alles bekommen habe, was ich gesucht habe.
Nun nach'm 4. Versuch hab ich dann das richtige Kabel und es funktioniert. Hallejuja.
Ich bestell eig. auch nur im Internet aber das wollt ich halt schnell haben und ja. Daraus wurden am Ende 2 Wochen.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Fazit: Keine Beratung hätte ich auch im Internet gehabt, bei mehr Auswahl.
> 
> Fazit: Im Internet hätte ich diese Artikel (zu denen man keine Beratung braucht) INKLUSIVE Versand für weniger als die Hälfte bei gleicher Qualität bekommen und sie wären vorrätig gewesen.
> 
> Fazit: Im Netz wäre es preiswerter, Beratung kann man genug über Rezensionen ziehen und man kann auch gleich nachschauen, welche Treiber beim Bluetoothstick dabei sind.



Zu Fazit 1:
Ist sicherlich ein schlechtes Beispiel mit dem Buchhandel. Kaum einer wird sich bei täglich hundert erscheinenden Büchern merken können, was gut ist. Wenn jemand schon 20 Jahre in einem Buchladen arbeitet mag das etwas besser aussehen.

Zu Fazit 2 & 3:
Hier ist das große Problem sicherlich die Lager- und Personalkosten. Ladenmieten/Strom sind auch noch entscheidend. Ein Internetanbieter hat meist nur ein Lager, einen Rechner und vielleicht einen (sich selbst) oder vielleicht noch zwei andere Mitarbeiter. Ein Elektronikfachmarkt hat vielleicht hin und wieder mal ein Sonderangebot was in die Nähe der Preise der Internetanbieter kommt. Im großen und ganzen aber können sie einfach bei den Preisen nicht mithalten. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das solche Märkte in 10-20 Jahren immer weniger werden und teilweise vielleicht komplett von der Bildfläche verschwinden werden, wenn der internethandel weiter in dem Maße zunimmt wie bisher.

Hier muss man immer abwägen was man macht. Kauft man sich z.B. was größeres wie ein LED-TV und der ist im Internet gerade mal 100-200€ billiger als im Fachmarkt, dann würde ich den wohl doch eher im Laden kaufen. Hat das Ding mal einen Garantiefall, hat man erst mal den Ärger das Ding wieder weg zu bekommen. Nicht jeder Hersteller holt das defekte Gerät ab, sondern man muss es selbst auf den Weg bringen. Bei einem großen Fernseher nicht ganz so einfach. Der Fachmarkt würde das aber tun und man muss sich um nichts weiter kümmern. Also manchmal ist etwas mehr ausgeben durchaus stressfreier.
Ist der Unterschied beim Preis zum Internet allerdings so groß, das man selbst mit zwei Reparaturen auf eigene Kosten noch billiger weg kommt, als wenn man es im Laden kauft, dann gibt man dem Internet den Vorzug.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Fazit: Keine Beratung hätte ich auch im Internet gehabt, bei mehr Auswahl.
> Buchhandlung
> 
> Fazit: Im Internet hätte ich diese Artikel (zu denen man keine Beratung braucht) INKLUSIVE Versand für weniger als die Hälfte bei gleicher Qualität bekommen und sie wären vorrätig gewesen.
> ...



Bei mir ist das so 70/30 (70% Laden/ 30% Online) also alles, bis auf hin und wieder ne CD wird im Handel gekauft.

zu Fazit 1: Naja, hab meine "Stammbuchhandlung" da kenne ich erstens ne Verkäuferin, die ca. das gleiche liest wie ich, somit gute Beratung, zweitens ist immer ein kurzes Schwätzchen danach drinne um über Bucherfahrungen zu Plaudern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Fazit 2: Elektronikbauteile/ Elektronik im Allgemeinen kaufe ich generell nach persönlichem Informieren, aus dem Grund, dass der (ehemals vorhandene) Elektronik-Laden einen haufen Esel (bis auf 3 Ausnahmen) als Verkäufer hatte *g*
Zu Fazit 3: Geht bei mir schlecht, bin mehr der Spontan Käufer *g*, ausserdem hasse ich es auf bestellte Ware warten zu müssen...

Aber um noch mehr anzusprechen, warum ich gerne in den Laden spaziere: die meisten von mir besuchten Läden kennen mich -> nach dem Kauf noch ein wenig den Verkäufer vom Arbeiten abhalten die Händler/Kundenbindung (jaja, ich arbeite selbst im Handel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mit einem Gespräch stärken, eventuell schnell nen Kaffee trinken, also sich auch über neue/ noch erscheinende Ware austauschen und somit mein als auch zum Teil das Wissen des Verkäufers stärken -> die Beratung macht der Kunde zum Teil auch selbst, wenn du als Kunde in eine Buchhandlung kommst, auf den ersten Verkäufer zurennst und sagst: "Ich hätte gerne ein  Buch, mitr Story, wo steht das, will es schnell haben." (ist übertrieben dargestellt) KANN es vorkommen, dass du den Verkäufer überrumpelst, dank mangelnder Information, wenn, du grade in einem grösseren Buchladen mit mehreren Angestellten und zumindest einem Genre im Hinterkopf bist), eventuell zuerst nach einem "spezialisten für Genre XY Fragen", meist rennt irgendwo einer rum, der dir dann wirklich genauer helfen kann, was ich mir grade bei Büchern angewöhnt habe, da dies ein heikles Beratungsthema ist, mit anderen Leuten im Regal des selben Genres kurz sprechen, kann ab und an sehr sehr hilfreich sein, wenn wirklich kein Verkäufer helfen kann (Merke: Verkäufer sind auch nur Menschen, keiner kann alles wissen, aber bis auf seltene Fälle will er immer helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Elektro"fachhandel": Umstände sind bekannt müssen nicht erläutert werden... Wie ein Kommentar zu einem (leider in Insolvenz geratenen) Unternehmen lautete: die meisten sind nur da, damit die Regale nachgefüllt werden, was sie nachfüllen ist egal... Hier kaufe auch ich eigentlich immer nach "Selbstberatung", also: Foren, Tests, Kundenreviews (sehr wichtig, eine Firma testet anders als ein Kunde), eigene Erfahrung und mit Bekannten oder Leuten, die dieses Produkt bereits haben absprechen.

Preis/Leistung: Wie gesagt, ich schaue nicht nur auf den Preis, wenn ich mich in einem Geschäft wohlfühle, kann es auch ein paar Euro mehr kosten, gut, ich weiss wo ich kaufe, kaufe wo ich weiss, dass alles in Ordnung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. März 2010)

Ich habe selbst einige Zeit bei einer kleineren Kette für PC- und Konsolenspiele gearbeitet. Und ich muss sagen, dass es oft nicht an mangelnden Kenntnissen der Verkäufer liegt, sondern daran, dass Beratung einfach nicht mehr gewünscht wird. Ich für meinen Teil war immer bereit, Kunden beratend zur Seite zu stehen, aber mein Chef hat jegliches Beratungsgespräch als Zeitverschwendung abgetan. Denn: wer sich mit einem Kunden unterhält, könnte einem anderen in der gleichen Zeit 3 teure Konsolen verkaufen. Es geht nicht darum, den Kunden zu informieren, sondern darum, möglichst schnell möglichst viel Umsatz zu machen. Wenn ich daran denke, wie wenig Geld ich pro Stunde bekommen habe und was man dafür von mir erwartet hat, verstehe ich die Unlust vieler Verkäufer. Ganz abgesehen von unfreundlichen und teilweise fast schon unverschämten Kunden. Da wurden defekte Geräte nach 2 Monaten zurück gebracht, zerkratzte Spiele sollten umgetauscht werden und so weiter. Und dabei muss man als Verkäufer stets höflich und freundlich bleiben. Glaubt mir, sowas ist gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> "Ist der Einzelhandel vielleicht selber schuld, dass die Menschen weniger einkaufen"



Nein, ist er nicht. Ich arbeite im Einzelhandel und stehe öfters mal ne Stunde im Laden und es kommt keiner rein. (Jetzt kommen sicher blöde Sprüche.. könnt ihr euch kneifen.) Oder die Leute kommen rein, lassen sich beraten gehen aber wieder raus nach dem Motto "ich komm dann morgen nochmal wieder".. oder sie wollen gar nicht mit einem reden sondern gehen einmal die Runde und tschööö... Weiss ja nicht ob jemand hier im Einzelhandel arbeitet aber schlechte Beratung wie in eurem Falle oder gar schlechte Verkaufsgespräche möchten vielleicht ein Grund sein wieso Kunden weniger einkaufen. Aber die eigentlich Gründe sind a) Situation des Arbeitsmarktes b) ob sie gerade Geld locker haben oder nicht c) das Wetter.. bei Schnee und 2°C ist die Innenstadt leer.



Deanne schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen von unfreundlichen und teilweise fast schon unverschämten Kunden. Da wurden defekte Geräte nach 2 Monaten zurück gebracht, zerkratzte Spiele sollten umgetauscht werden und so weiter. Und dabei muss man als Verkäufer stets höflich und freundlich bleiben. Glaubt mir, sowas ist gar nicht so einfach.



Bei uns wurden getragene, schmutzige Schuhe nach 2 Wochen wieder zurück gebracht unter dem Vorwand dass sie kaputt gegangen sind (eigentlich sollten sie weiss sein, sie waren braun...)


----------



## Caps-lock (10. März 2010)

> Zu Fazit 1:
> Ist sicherlich ein schlechtes Beispiel mit dem Buchhandel. Kaum einer wird sich bei täglich hundert erscheinenden Büchern merken können, was gut ist. Wenn jemand schon 20 Jahre in einem Buchladen arbeitet mag das etwas besser aussehen.
> 
> Zu Fazit 2 & 3:
> ...



zu 1. : Ich erwarte ja nicht das einer ALLE Bücher kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es ist nur eine dieser großen mehrgeschossigen Buchhandlungen und da wäre es irgendwie wünschenswert das unter 5-8 Verkäufern die dort rumrennen zumindest einer sich mit Science Fiction auskennt. Er muss ja auch nicht alles davon kennen, aber wenn ich nur höre: Da stehen Bücher und darüber hängt ein Schild Science Fiction.
Für mich fällt das unter Warenkunde und da sollte man vom gesamten Sortiment mindestens die interessanten Neuerscheinungen oder die Bücher mit der größten Beliebtheit kennen.
Paradoxerweise ist die Beratung in diesen klitzekleinen Buchhandlungen die sich in Passagen in der Stadt verstecken meistens besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

zu 2 &3:
Es ist ja nicht so das ich die ultimativ krass seltenstens Sonderwünsche gehabt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und auch die Ladenkosten können mir nicht erklären warum ein Kabel beim MMarkt 20 mal so teuer ist wie im Internet.
Und auch nicht warum sie einen Gang voller Ramsch haben, der sich nicht verändert weils keiner kauft oder von Serien deutlich unterschiedlich viele Einheiten der verschiedenen Staffeln kaufen.
Und auch hier wäre es schön wenn die Verkäufer sich etwas bemühen könnten. Wenn ich in der Lage bin die Einzelheiten eines Produktes in kurzer Zeit rauszufinden (die stehen eigentlich auf der Packung), dann sollte das ein Verkäufer auch können in seiner Fachabteilung. Sonst könnte ich den Job ja gleich machen.

Deanne, das ist möglicherweise das Problem. Ich kan das ja auch verstehen, das reden kein Geld bringt. Aber ich hab in Marketing gelernt (jaja nur Theorie) das WENN ein Kunde sich für ein Produkt / Laden entschieden hat, dem auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit treu bleibt.
Und es ist nicht nur einmal passiert, das ich auf Grund von patzigen Verkäufern einen Laden verlassen habe und in einen anderen gegangen bin, nachdem wir in eine neue Stadt gezogen sind.
Jetzt hab ich meine festen Läden für verschieden Dinge und ein guter Laden hat mich als treuen Kunden gewonnen.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil war immer bereit, Kunden beratend zur Seite zu stehen, aber mein Chef hat jegliches Beratungsgespräch als Zeitverschwendung abgetan. Denn: wer sich mit einem Kunden unterhält, könnte einem anderen in der gleichen Zeit 3 teure Konsolen verkaufen.
> 
> Und dabei muss man als Verkäufer stets höflich und freundlich bleiben. Glaubt mir, sowas ist gar nicht so einfach.



Zum ersten Satz: Oh mein Gott, genau solche Geschäftspraktiken sind daran Schuld, dass Leute lieber im I-Net kaufen, der Meinung deines 
Chefs nach ist also ein Kunde, der Beispielsweise reinkommt, eine PS3 mitnimmt und, dank gefühlter (!) mangelnder Beratung, die Spiele danach im nächsten <hier Elektrohandelskette einfügen> kauft, ein besserer Kunde, als einer für den man sich die 5/10/15 min Zeit nimmt, ihn zu seiner ZUFRIEDENHEIT berät und als Stammkunde gewonnen wird, der möglicherweise knapp 100€ im Monat, mal mehr, mal weniger, FIXUMSATZ bringt?! Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren...

Zum letzten Satz: Verkäufer sein ist kein leicht verdientes Geld, wenn man sich denn Mühe gibt, was eigentlich grade im Fachhandel, ein ungeschriebener Kodex ist, der leider immer mehr den Bach runter geht, nach 5,5 Jahren Berufserfahrung hab ich so ziemlich alles erlebt, unfreundliche Kunden, Reklamationen bei Eigenverschulden, vermeintlicher Verlust von Stammkunden, interessierte Neukunden, Schnäppchenjäger und jedesmal wieder ein schönes Erlebniss: Kunden die zufrieden und mit oder auch ohne Kauf das Geschäft verlassen, darum sollte man im Handel arbeiten. Um in diesem Gewerbezweig gut zu sein, muss man es mögen und ich bin nach wie vor gerne im Handel tätig, kaum ein anderer Berufszweig bietet so schnell viel Abwechslung .)


----------



## Caps-lock (10. März 2010)

Man mag zwar viel auf Amerika schimpfen, aber dort ist der Service besonders in Gaststätten besser.
Wobei da auch ganz anders mit Motivation gearbeitet wird:

Wenig Gehalt + Trinkgeld
Oft gibts Prämien
Mitarbeiter des Monats Wahlen

Das heißt wenn der Chef sieht, das du motiviert und freundlich bist (tust), wird man dort stark gefördert. Und wer nett und freundlich ist (tut), verdient dort meistens auch mehr Geld.
In Deutschland ist es halt egal, da bekommt man sein Geld ob man jetzt zu den Kunden freundlich ist, oder sie als störend empfindet.
Als wir für ein paar Wochen drüben waren, war es normal das man in ein Geschäft reingeht, höflich begrüßt wird und dann gefragt wird ob man Hilfe braucht.
Da reagiert man dann schon von alleine freundlich, selbst wenn man sich nur umschaut.


----------



## Potpotom (10. März 2010)

Hmm... ich kaufe sogar Lebensmittel im Internet. Nicht so etwas wie frisches Fleisch, Eier, Milch etc... aber den ganzen Kram von Abwaschmittel über Kornflakes und Tiefkühlfritten bis hin zu Zucker bestelle ich online und die liefern es am nächsten Abend zu der abgemachten Zeit. Der Spass kostet 5€ und spart mir unglaublich viel Zeit.

MediaMarkt? Hab ich zuletzt vor ein paar Jahren von innen gesehen. Ich bestelle alles online und hatte noch nie Probleme, auch nicht mit einem defekten Gerät - muss man halt schauen, dass der Anbieter das Ding bei defekt selbst abholt (war bei uns mit der Waschmaschiene der Fall) und ggf. sogar Ersatz stellt. 

Mich von inkompetenten Verkäufern, die man oftmals auch noch suchen muss, beraten zu lassen ist irgendwie... naja... sinnlos und reine Zeitverschwendung. Da geh ich lieber mit meiner kleinen in den Garten und baue einen Schneemann, als mich da irgendwo rumzuärgern.

Ausnahmen sind bei mir Fleischereien, Bäckereien, Obst- und Gemüse-Läden etc.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Das ist sicher ein kleiner Motivationsschub, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte in einem Fachhandel die fachliche Beratung ob mit oder ohne Provisionsbeteiligung an erster Stelle liegen, damit es auch zu einem Kauf über mehr als z., in dem in einem vorigen Post von mir erwähnten Handel hatten alle Verkäufer eine Provisionsbeteiligung, interessiert hat sich aber trotzdem keiner für ein eventuelles Geschäft -> wenn der Angestellte keine Lust hat, hilft auch kein Belohnungssystem, hier macht dann aber eindeutig der Geschäftsführer was falsch, wenn er zulässt, dass der Firmenname in Verruf gerät, was die Kundenfrequenz senkt, die Umsätze senkt und früher oder später zu einer Insolvenz führen kann (nicht muss).


----------



## sympathisant (10. März 2010)

was mich im laden teilweise stört, ist das mit dem rückgaberecht. viele ketten und shops sind da kulant und man hat keine probleme.

aber wenn ich mir z.b. bei Polo nen helm kaufe und beim fahren merke, dass die windgeräusche alles andere übertönen und ihn dann nicht mehr zurückgeben kann, weil schon er schon benutzt wurde. dann bestell ich mir den lieber online. zur not auch bei polo. da hab ich ne grössere auswahl. tut mir zwar ein wenig leid für die verkäufer in den läden. aber wenn ich im netz bestelle kann ich 14 tage zurückgeben.


----------



## Empedokles (10. März 2010)

> nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit jedes mal genervt vom Einkaufen zurückkam, wollte ich einfach mal eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zum Thema:
> "Ist der Einzelhandel vielleicht selber schuld, dass die Menschen weniger einkaufen"


Gewagte Aussage. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran daß die Anzahl der Minijobs, der Zeitarbeiter, der Arbeitslosen und der Aufstocker gestiegen ist. Aufstocker sind Menschen die mit ihrer Vollzeitstelle so wenig verdienen, daß ihnen der Staat noch was draufzahlen muß. Wenn das Geld nur fürs Leben reicht kann man halt nicht den Larry raushängen lassen. Leider haben wir strunzdumme wertlose Politiker die den Zusammenhang zwischen Verdienst und Kaufkraft noch immer leugnen, und den Einzelhandel damit noch weiter schädigen.
Aber wahrscheinlich meintest du: Ist der Einzelhandel vielleicht selber Schuld daß die Menschen mehr im Internet einkaufen?




> 1. Große Buchhandlung:
> Frage: Guten Tag! Können sie mir vielleicht eine gute Science Fiction Reihe empfehlen.


Wer kann schon aus dem Stand eine gute Reihe empfehlen? Und selbst wenn jemand begeisterter SF-Leser ist, muß sich dann sein Geschmack mit dem deinen decken?
Das ist dann wie ein Schuss ins Blaue, und den kannst du bei den Buchtiteln auch selbst wagen. Das Internet gibt einem nun mal die Möglichkeiten sich vorab zu informieren, dann sollte man das auch nutzen.
Was würde es dir denn bringen, wenn sich einer der Verkäufer für die SF-Sparte aufopfert, sich den (für ihn) Scheiß anliest und dir seine ehrliche Meinung gibt? "Tut mir leid, das ist alles hirnverbranter Quark von Leuten die keine Lust hatten einen richtigen Beruf zu lernen."
Dann noch ein Verkäufer für die Tierbücher, für Kochbücher, für Esoterikbücher, für Kinderbücher, für Reiseführer, für Rechts/Wirtschafts/Finanzbücher...
Frag doch mal eine Buchhändlerin was sie dort verdient. Und dann schau dich in einer normal großen Buchhandlung um und denk nochmal drüber nach was du von den Leuten dort verlangst.

Daß Verkäufer die Neuerscheinungen wenigstens mal anlesen kann man höchstens noch in den kleinen Läden erwarten, die in Seitenstraßen liegen, weil sie sich die Mieten in der Fußgängerzone nicht leisten können.
Aber da wiederum gehen die Kunden nicht hin, weil "die haben da ja überhaupt nichts stehen."



> 2. Elektronikbauteilhändler
> Frage: Guten Tag ich hätte gerne zwei USB Kabel, ein HDMI Kabel und ein paar kleine Elekronikbauteile


Ein volles Lager bedeutet jede Menge gebundenes Kapital. Totes Kapital.
Obendrein ist in Geschäften der Lagerplatz begrenzt. Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft verlangen, daß solch ein Laden sich wirklich alles im Überfluss ins Lager schafft, für den Fall, daß mal irgendwann ein Kunde genau DAS Teil haben will. Vielleicht sogar mehrmals. Die müssen dann halt schon genau überlegen was sie anbieten und was sich nicht lohnt.
Läden haben Miete zu zahlen, Nebenkosten zu zahlen, Angestellte zu bezahlen, Versicherungen undundund... Da müssen die Einnahmen die Ausgaben decken. Zumindest aus Sicht der Arbeiter. Aber die Firmeninhaber wollen obendrein auch noch ein fettes Plus.




> 3. Großer Multimedialaden
> Frage: Moin, ich hätte gerne Aladdin und das neue Super Mario für die WII.
> Antwort: Ne haben wir nicht. Das WiiSpiel kommt in ein paar Wochen wieder rein (und ist 10€ teuer als im Internet).


Auch hier müssen sie für sich erstmal eine vorsichtige Bestellung aufgeben.
Aber ihr ganzen unterversorgten Kunden könntet ihnen ja entgegenkommen und Spiele vorbestellen.



> Frage: Nagut dann hätte ich gerne einen Bluetoothstick, aber bitte ohne Widcomm Treiber.


Das gleiche wie bei der Buchhandlung. Das sind zwar irgendwie Fachverkäufer, aber ich bin mir sicher, daß der Arbeitgeber sie nicht während der Arbeit fortbildet, sondern daß die Weiterbildung vom Verkäufer selbst und (wahrscheinlich) auch noch in der Freizeit zu geschehen hat. Das sind Verkäufer mit Verkäuferlohn und keine Informatiker.



> Diese Liste ließe sich jetzt endlos fortsetzen.


Bitte nicht. Selber drüber nachdenken warum der Service in einer "Geiz-ist-Geil"-Gesellschaft nicht mehr gegeben ist und uns dann mit deinen Klagen verschonen.



> Wie seht ihr das ganze ?


Ich zitiere dich noch ein letztes mal, um damit dann auch schon den wichtigsten Gedanken der Vorstände großer Firmen zusammenzufassen.
"Wenn ich überlege... und ich das ganze durch... 10 Minuten im Web surfen... ersetzen und...  Haufen Geld sparen hätte können"

Unternehmen wollen Gewinn machen. Die wollen nicht daß du dich wie im Glücksbärchiland fühlst, sondern du sollst dein Geld da lassen, die Verkäufer nicht mit labern von der Arbeit abhalten und dich wieder verpissen.
Die wissen eben auch, daß das Internet ein Konkurrent ist, der mit sehr viel weniger Nebenkosten seine Ware anbieten kann. Und das muß irgendwie kompensiert werden.
Man kann das Angebot auf die wichtigsten Dinge konzentrieren. Oder man kann an den Löhnen der Angestellten sparen. Dann wiederum kann man aber sicherlich keine Motivation mehr erwarten.

Damals hieß es: Der Kunde ist König.
In Zeiten von Geiz-ist-geil denke ich mir: Der Kunde ist Vollidiot.
Und wie ein Vollidiot soll er auch behandelt werden, wenn er sich den König nicht mehr leisten will.


----------



## tschilpi (10. März 2010)

Ich bestelle Games sowieso nur noch im Internet. Da zahl ich keine 20 Euro mehr im Laden.


----------



## Thrainan (10. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Man mag zwar viel auf Amerika schimpfen, aber dort ist der Service besonders in Gaststätten besser.
> Wobei da auch ganz anders mit Motivation gearbeitet wird:
> 
> Wenig Gehalt + Trinkgeld
> ...



Das muss nicht gut sein. Prämien können auch ganz schnell dazu führen das die Kollegialität auf der Strecke bleibt und eine Elbogenmentalität um sich greift. Aber du hast auch recht, das man ja für besondere leistung besondes entlohnt werden will, das ist ein schweres Feld. 

Naja und Mitarbeiter des Monats, also ich brauch das nicht um meine Annerkennung zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. März 2010)

1. Science Fiction ist in meinen Augen schon eine recht verbreitete Buchrichtung. Und wenn es ein riesiger Buchladen ist, kann man schon verwarten das ein Verkäufer sich wenigstens ein klein wenig mit einem sehr verbreitetem Thema auskennt.
Es muss ja nicht mein Geschmack sein, aber einen oder zwei Vorschläge sollten schon drin sein.


> Was würde es dir denn bringen, wenn sich einer der Verkäufer für die SF-Sparte aufopfert, sich den (für ihn) Scheiß anliest


Wer redet hier von anlesen ? Wenn er mir hätte sagen können: Hier ist Buchreihe XY, die ist bei unseren Kunden recht beliebt dann wäre das für mich ein Anfang gewesen. Da muss man 2-3 mal in Jahr den Namen einer Buchreihe auswedig lernen. Aber: Tut mir leid, hier kennt sich keiner mit Science Fiction aus ist in meinem Augen ein Zeichen von schlechter Warenkunde. Wenn sich keiner auskennt, dann sollen sie es halt nicht verkaufen.
Das wäre doch das gleiche wie wenn du zu nem Autohändler gehst und er sagt: Ne also mit Automatikwagen kennt sich keiner bei uns aus.

2. in dem besagten Elektronikfachhandel hab ich keine utopisch seltenen Bauteile bestellt sondern eigentlich Dinge die wohl sehr oft verkauft werden (USB Kabel, HDMI Kabel)und dementsprechen sollten gewisse Dinge einfach vorrätig sein.
Wenn es jetzt Reciever XY in Ausführung Z mattschwarz gewesen wäre, hätte ich natürlich nicht damit gerechnet das er da ist.

3. 





> Aber ihr ganzen unterversorgten Kunden könntet ihnen ja entgegenkommen und Spiele vorbestellen


Wenn es sich um 5-10 Euro für ein Spiel dreht, kauf ich das sicher auch wenn es da ist. Aber wenn ich 2 Wochen auf einen Titel warten muss, den ich im Netz sofort bestellen kann (2 Tage später ist er bei mir zu hause) UND der dann noch teurer ist und ich nochmal wieder hinfahren muss. Dann lohnt es sich da einfach nicht einzukaufen.


So und nu auch mal ein positives Beispiel:
In meiner alten Heimatstadt gibt es einen etwas größeren Schuhladen (keine Kette).
In diesem Laden steht am Eingang eine Dame die jeden Kunden persönlich begrüßt und fragt ob er Hilfe braucht.
Jedem Kunden der dann Hilfe haben möchte, wird eine Verkäuferin zugewiesen, oder er wird höflich auf ein paar Minuten vertröstet und schonmal  zu den Regalen gelotst wo potentiell die richtigen Schuhe stehen.
Dieser Laden ist mitten in der Innenstadt, ist immer gerappelt voll und eigentlich nimmt jeder der reingeht auch das paar Schuhe mit raus das er haben wollte. Und die Preise sind auch normal.


----------



## marion9394 (10. März 2010)

> Hmm... ich kaufe sogar Lebensmittel im Internet. Nicht so etwas wie frisches Fleisch, Eier, Milch etc... aber den ganzen Kram von Abwaschmittel über Kornflakes und Tiefkühlfritten bis hin zu Zucker bestelle ich online und die liefern es am nächsten Abend zu der abgemachten Zeit. Der Spass kostet 5€ und spart mir unglaublich viel Zeit.



Jup, habe ich auch einmal gemacht als ich krank war und nicht raus konnte... meins war es jetzt nicht so, da es da verdammt wenig auswahl an unterschiedlichen marken gab. Was meine Lieblingscornflakes angeht bin ich pingelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch so war es ein bisschen seltsam zum eingeben, habe statt einer paprika ein kilo bekommen... Das bestellen hat (bei mir zumindest^^) auch recht lange gedauert. Aber man muss sagen, auch das Obst und frische Fleich war gut! Ganz normale Ladenqualität eben... Finde sowas echt klasse, ich persönlich würde es aber lieber kranken und alten Leuten überlassen die halt auf sowas angewiesen sind! 

Gibts bei euch in den Ortschaften noch genügend Läden? Bei uns sterben die wirklich nach und nach aus... Wenn ich mal was bei mir einkaufen will muss ich schon fast nach münchen gurken - und das hass ich wie die pest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (10. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Nein, ist er nicht. Ich arbeite im Einzelhandel und stehe öfters mal ne Stunde im Laden und es kommt keiner rein. (Jetzt kommen sicher blöde Sprüche.. könnt ihr euch kneifen.) Oder die Leute kommen rein, lassen sich beraten gehen aber wieder raus nach dem Motto "ich komm dann morgen nochmal wieder".. oder sie wollen gar nicht mit einem reden sondern gehen einmal die Runde und tschööö... Weiss ja nicht ob jemand hier im Einzelhandel arbeitet aber schlechte Beratung wie in eurem Falle oder gar schlechte Verkaufsgespräche möchten vielleicht ein Grund sein wieso Kunden weniger einkaufen. Aber die eigentlich Gründe sind a) Situation des Arbeitsmarktes b) ob sie gerade Geld locker haben oder nicht c) das Wetter.. bei Schnee und 2°C ist die Innenstadt leer.


Könnt geschichten von meinem Onkel erzählen, der ist auch so ein kleiner Einzelhändler...
Da kommen leute zum beraten lassen und hauen ab auf nimmer wiedersehen zum großkonzern, das des irgendwann nimmer funzt sehen die leute nicht aber geiz ist geil...

Genau dasselbe bei uns im Laden, jahr und tag sieht man die leute nicht und dann wollen die sachen da kannste nurnoch den kopfschütteln....
Vorallem das mit dem bestellen ist so ne sache, urplötzlich stehen die auf der matte und wollen gerade das was ausverkauft ist, die leute sind von den supermärkten so verwöhnt,
Alles hat vorrätig zu sein und Billiger als die produktion selber und dann ist das mit dem wetter, man kann nie richtig sagen was machste heute an zeug.

@topic
Ich selber hab so meine Geschäfte wo ich hingeh für bücher, meist erfahr ich im netzt das es die gibt und ruf beim buchändler meines vertrauens an oder geh hin wenn ich zeit hab und bestell dann mein zeug, auserdem
seh ich evtl das ein oder andere noch was interessan ist und kann gleich nen blick reinwerfen und kaufen je nachdem und die bedienung ist auch nett.


----------



## marion9394 (10. März 2010)

> Da kommen leute zum beraten lassen und hauen ab auf nimmer wiedersehen zum großkonzern, das des irgendwann nimmer funzt sehen die leute nicht aber geiz ist geil...



Da sind die Leute bei uns auch immer ganz geil. Kommen weil sie Visitenkarten brauchen, gut mache ich denen einen Entwurf, mit 2 Korrekturen. Kostet mit Design gerade mal 39€ für 50 Stk. Da kommt diese doofe Kundin doch daher und zeigt mir ein angebot von Flyeralarm, warum das bei denen nur 20 Euro kostet und sie ist nicht bereit das zu zahlen... na was willste da sagen. Dienstleistungen haben anscheinend für diese Art von Leuten gar keinen Wert


----------



## Crucial² (10. März 2010)

Für mich gehört das "stöbern" in Läden auch irgendwie zum Lifestyle: Leute treffen, Diskutieren, Stöbern, Testen, Suchen, Finden und so weiter... Das Internet wird mir also nie gänzlich den Weg in einen Laden überflüssig machen.


----------



## Descartes (10. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dienstleistungen haben anscheinend für diese Art von Leuten gar keinen Wert



Obwohl gerade das ein teil des Charms aus macht :-/

Wie sagte mein Berufsschullehrer so schön, in Deutschland haste ein schönes auto welches das beste Öl bekommt, selbst nimmt man das billigste Salatöl und frisst den Grössten Müll.
In Frankreich fahren die ein altes Auto und das bekommt das übriggebliebene Salatöl und essen nur das Beste.
Und das war vor 3-4 Jahren und vor kurzen kam ne "studie" raus das die Deutschen mehr auf deko geben als auf Geschmack und Qualität des essens....


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Könnt geschichten von meinem Onkel erzählen, der ist auch so ein kleiner Einzelhändler...
> Da kommen leute zum beraten lassen und hauen ab auf nimmer wiedersehen zum großkonzern, das des irgendwann nimmer funzt sehen die leute nicht aber geiz ist geil...



Bei uns ist das n anderes Prob. Ich arbeite im Schuhladen. Unsere Schuhe sind preiswert, modisch und von der Qualität jetzt zwar kein 120€ Guccischuhe, aber die Kunden denken doch tatsächlich, dass die Schuhe, die nebenan 40€ kosten aber genau die selben sind wie unsere für die Hälfte besser sind <.<


----------



## Descartes (13. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Unsere Schuhe sind preiswert, modisch und von der Qualität jetzt zwar kein 120€ Guccischuhe, aber die Kunden denken doch tatsächlich, dass die Schuhe, die nebenan 40€ kosten...



Jetzt bin ich im handwerk tätig, sowas in der art hat eine "kundin" auch mal gebracht aber da ging es um minimalst cent beträge.....
Naja in 3 jahren hab ich genug geld für die Meisterprüfung und dann kann kommen was will, wenn kein umdenken ist und das Handwerk in der Region noch mehr ausstirbt, kann ich zur not auswandern dort heiraten und mein zeug zum 3-fachen peis an Deustchen touristen verticken die kein wießbrot mehr sehen können...


----------



## Knallfix (14. März 2010)

Schlechten und guten Einzelhandel gab es schon immer.
Das tolle ist nur, dass duch Geiz ist Geil, Agenda hastenicht gesehen, etc die Leute tatsächlich glauben sie würden bei MM, Saturn, Promarkt günstiger kaufen als beim normalen Einzelhändler.
90% der Geräte die nicht grade im Prospekt beworben werden, kosten exakt die UVP der Herstellers.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass mir der kleine Fernsehhändler aus der Innenstadt das Gerät umsonst liefert und aufstellt, während sich die großen das nochmal extra bezahlen lassen.

Knall


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Jup, habe ich auch einmal gemacht als ich krank war und nicht raus konnte... meins war es jetzt nicht so, da es da verdammt wenig auswahl an unterschiedlichen marken gab. Was meine Lieblingscornflakes angeht bin ich pingelig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, ich seh das eher so... ich gehe Morgens aus dem Haus, bringe meine Tochter zur KiTa und bin dann bis abends im Büro. Bei meiner Frau der gleiche Ablauf... nur das sie meine Kleine dann abends abholt.

Wir sind also von 7 bis 18-19Uhr nicht zu Hause. Das bisschen Zeit verbringen wir dann lieber zusammen als da noch einkaufen zu müssen. Das ist einfach eine mächtige Zeitersparnis, sowohl beim Einkaufen an sich als auch beim "anstehen" an der Kasse oder der An- und Abfahrt... wie gesagt, der Supermarkt (in meinem Fall Carrefour, Colruyt oder DelHayze) macht das echt super. Kann mich nicht erinnen da mal etwas falsches bekommen zu haben.

Und die kleinen Tante-Emma-Läden gibt es hier seit Jahren nicht mehr... lediglich Bäckereien, Fleischer und Konsorten haben sich gehalten und werden auch sehr gerne und oft genutzt.


----------



## Thrainan (17. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das n anderes Prob. Ich arbeite im Schuhladen. Unsere Schuhe sind preiswert, modisch und von der Qualität jetzt zwar kein 120€ Guccischuhe, aber die Kunden denken doch tatsächlich, dass die Schuhe, die nebenan 40€ kosten aber genau die selben sind wie unsere für die Hälfte besser sind <.<


Wobei ich mich da echt wundere, man merkt doch das die 120 € Schuhe auf 4 mal so lange halten wie die 30 € Teile und dabei bequemer sind. Und das ist ja ein verhalten das die ganze Lohndumpingproblematik verschärft.


----------



## Descartes (18. März 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich da echt wundere, man merkt doch das die 120 € Schuhe auf 4 mal so lange halten wie die 30 € Teile und dabei bequemer sind. Und das ist ja ein verhalten das die ganze Lohndumpingproblematik verschärft.



Tja die reichen werden reicher und die armen sparen schon am denken :-/


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Tja die reichen werden reicher und die armen sparen schon am denken :-/



/sign

Irgendwann kommt der Kommunismus und die Reichen geben den ärmeren was ab ^_^


----------



## Descartes (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Irgendwann kommt der Kommunismus und die Reichen geben den ärmeren was ab ^_^



Dazu sind sie alle zu gierig, groß wie klein...


----------



## Caps-lock (23. März 2010)

Ok mal wieder ein neues Beispiel von Kundenverarschung ^^
Pringles früher 200 g im 2.50 DM
Pringles dazwischen 180 g 1.69 Euro
Pringles heute 165 g 1.89 Euro

Und der Einzelhandel machts natürlich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (23. März 2010)

das hat aber wenig mit einzelhandel zu tun. liegt am hersteller. jeder onlinelieferant wird dir auch nur die packungsgrössen des herstellers liefern können. es sei denn er packt die chips aus und tütet sie um. und verkauft dann 180g-tüen zu 1,69 euro.

guck mal hier: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteErnaehrung/Weniger_drin_Preis_gleich.htm#Liste

ich versuch produkter solcher firmen zukünftig nicht zu kaufen. klappt aber nicht immer.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Irgendwann kommt der Kommunismus und die Reichen geben den ärmeren was ab ^_^



Ich würde eher mal behaupten irgendwann, wenn es mit Deutschland so weiter geht, kommen die Armen und nehmen es sich von den Reichen. Deutschland braucht halt leider, und wird auch noch einige Zeit brauchen um zu kapieren das sie von den Politikern total verarscht werden und sich nichts ändert solange wir den Arsch nicht hochbekommen.


----------



## Thrainan (23. März 2010)

Also die bisherigen komunistisch regierten Länder hatten noch mehr und ausgeprägte Armut und noch abgeschottete und koruptere eliten als jeder westliche Staat.


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok mal wieder ein neues Beispiel von Kundenverarschung ^^
> Pringles früher 200 g im 2.50 DM
> Pringles dazwischen 180 g 1.69 Euro
> Pringles heute 165 g 1.89 Euro
> ...




Es ist eine Fehlannahme, dass der Einzelhandel (gerade bei Lebensmitteln) den Preis bestimmt, bei manchen Artikeln, ist eine 
eigene Preiskalkulation möglich, wird aber immer mehr durch Händlerpreislisten geregelt, das einzige was Handelsunternehmen da noch machen können ist billiger zu werden, was aber auf Kosten von scharf kalkulierten Preisen und dem Umsatz und letztendlich Gewinn geht


----------



## Peraine1 (24. März 2010)

Jaja, der böse, böse Einzelhandel. Da verdient man weniger als seine eigene Putzkraft auf die Stunde umgerechnet, darf jede extra Serviceleistung die man leistet unbezahlt nacharbeiten weil man mit seiner regulären Arbeit nicht nachkommt, muss dabei immer höfllich anständig und voll ausgebildet sein (natürlich in der eigenen Freizeit), vor allem was sämtliche Neuerungen die täglich erscheinen betrifft. Man darf sich vom hochnäsigen Kunden von oben herab behandeln lassen weil man ja "nur" dummer Verkäufer ist.


Und wenn man mal gerade nicht arbeitet, darf man sich im Internet noch anhören, wie scheisse man ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (24. März 2010)

Mich würde mal intressieren wer von den NICHT Verkäufern auch andere Kunden berät.

Ich bin da schon jemand der sich einmischt wenn man Helfen kann:

Bsp: Ich war im T-Punkt und habe bissle Iphone gestöbert. Ein Kunde kam rein und wollte einen neuen Wlan Router kaufen, da seiner anscheinend defekt ist. Er hatte keine Ahnung von der Technik und die Dame auch nicht ( hat sie ihn aber fairerweise gesagt). Er sagt das sein Rechner im Schlafzimmer steht und sein Router eine Etage tiefer. Er hat immer wieder Wlanabbrüche hat bzw. keine Verbindung bekommt. Da kam mir die Erleuchtung. Habe mich eingemischt.

Lösung: Wie ich mir gedacht habe, hat der gute man Renoviert. Und wie wir ordentlichen Deutschen ja sind, unter dem neuen Laminat mit Aluisoliert... Fall geklärt, habe später eine Email von ihm bekommen, das das hinstellen an der Wendeltreppe ( der Router) alles gelöst hat. 

ach da waren so einige Fälle wo ich hoffentlich helfen konnte. Also wer belauscht noch andere Leute hier ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Kommt jetzt drauf an WIE du Nichtverkäufer interpretierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Berufstechnisch bin ich Einzelhandelskaufmann, hab aber schon ab und an in meiner Freizeit in bestimmten Geschäften die "Kundenberatung" übernommen, also eigentlich als Nichtverkäufer, fühl mich irgendwie dazu "verpflichtet" (auch wenn es ein saublödes Wort ist, aber mir fällt grade kein passenderes ein *g*) auch mal kurz auszuhelfen, allerdings halte ich mich immer fern, wenn ein !Fachlich gut Ausgebildeter! Verkäufer bereits alles zur Zufriedenheit löst und ich noch eventuell einen oder zwei Tipps hätte, es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als wenn ein gutes Beratungsgespräch durch "unqualifiezierte" Zwischenrufe verkompliziert wird (ja das kenne ich und ich hasse es), die Tipps kann ich im Anschluss auch kurz geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Also wenn ich helfen kann und sehe, dass diejenigen auch Hilfe wollen, werde ich schon helfen...

Allerdings werde ich auch oft einfach so gefragt, warum auch immer...


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Merke: Betrete nie den Mediamarkt mit einem roten Poloshirt, ihr wisst gar nicht, wie oft ihr als Verkäufer abgestempelt werdet, bis ihr es macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Also wenn ich helfen kann und sehe, dass diejenigen auch Hilfe wollen, werde ich schon helfen...
> 
> Allerdings werde ich auch oft einfach so gefragt, warum auch immer...




Geek Look ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (24. März 2010)

das Einzige was ich in Läden kaufe sind Hosen & Schuhe.
Der Grund? Im Internet gibt es viel mehr Auswahl und man muss sich nicht so abmühen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

